

I am the fold - GarethX
http://www.iamthefold.com

======
iest
Thanks for the share guys! I am the creator of the site.

I had some issues to begin with, where some fine folks were abusing the site.
I think they're all pretty much tied up now though.

I've got some ideas about posts I could write about this project (from
technical details to how the data stacks up) — is there anything in particular
you guys think I should write about?

------
rnhmjoj
Interesting. There are several clusters: 360, 650, 960, 1555. If it only shows
unique heights, without information on how common it is, how is it possible
that there are so many variations around a single value? Are there so many
devices with different size? I would have expected to see fewer lines.

~~~
Stormcaller
Well the data sent is "window.innerHeight" so if 1920x1080 is a popular screen
resolution, some people will be using windows XP which will have 30 px taskbar
size, and some people will be using 40 px taskbars with windows 7. Then some
people will have browsers "not maximized" so they will be missing a few pixels
too, and so on.

So from single height value, we have many variations differing by few pixels.
Then, I think, we can gather some popularity info from this, if there is many
variation around 1080 and less around 1200, this would mean the former is more
popular.

So we don't need devices with different sizes but just a few different
software choices.

or so I think.

------
tmanderson
This is why "the fold" should never be a hard number. You can still design for
a larger portion of the initial viewport with percentage based "folds" (along
with content).

------
showsover
Is it meant to be headache-inducing?
[http://i.imgur.com/9nJ8cRR.png](http://i.imgur.com/9nJ8cRR.png)

~~~
josephpmay
That is not what it is supposed to look like. What browser are you using?

~~~
showsover
Both Firefox 35.0.1 and IE 11. Windows 8.1

~~~
cadab
And Chrome 40.0 on Windows 8.1 for me

~~~
gravskorpa
Same for Chrome 40 on OS X

------
HackinOut
Before this went down, the highest recorded fold was at 987654px. Somebody had
fun with the experiment or has a nice 1755K screen :)

------
amelius
What happens when you are surfing at a zoom-level unequal to 100%?

~~~
JibberMeTimbers
If you zoom in, it becomes a much smaller number. So, you are right that the
zoom level affects the values recorded.

------
neals
I'd like one of those *x4512 screens, please.

~~~
glaberficken
Portrait oriented screens?

